
Stanford Prof. Sues Team of Scientists for Debunking 100% Renewables - acidburnNSA
http://environmentalprogress.org/big-news/2017/11/1/stanford-university-professor-mark-z-jacobson-sues-prestigious-team-of-scientists-for-debunking-100-renewables
======
timthelion
Flagged because the website appears to be an anti-solar campaign to promote
nuclear.

"Renewables like solar and wind require vastly larger amounts of land and
mining in order to produce power that is unreliable. Under the guise of
protecting the environment, renewables destroy the environment."

~~~
timthelion
I think that these new 501c educational non-profits which obviously promote a
corporate agenda are one of the most dangerous threats to rational discourse
in our day.

~~~
acidburnNSA
I was hoping it would prompt a good discussion. By putting it up and talking
about it here, what is the nature of the threat you're worried about? Isn't it
worse to not talk about these kinds of things at all?

~~~
timthelion
The threat is that companies can create fake "educational non-profits" and lie
to people and even get their lies into classrooms, presented in the pseudo-
objective light of educational material.

I do not know which nuclear company funds this "non-profit" but its bias and
bad faith is obvious.

When I was a student teacher, I was put into a program, at the time funded
apparently by Visa, who's sole purpose was to deliver anti-regulation
propaganda to 4th graders. The program seems to have since expanded its list
of sponsors to many other large financial institutions [1].

The material I was teaching included demonstrably false claims, including the
claim that WTO promoted free trade included sufficient environmental
protections. Along with cartoonist pictures of jumping dolphins and people
smiling an planting trees. When the reality of WTO mandated free trade looks
like this [2].

[1] [https://www.juniorachievement.org/web/ja-usa/financial-
repor...](https://www.juniorachievement.org/web/ja-usa/financial-reports)

[2]
[https://blog.positiveluxury.com/sys/uploads/2015/01/slashbur...](https://blog.positiveluxury.com/sys/uploads/2015/01/slashburnmain.png)

------
mankash666
Instead of stating the assumption the be flawed, they've termed it as a lie.
While I disagree with the lawsuit, accusations of lying seem a little
outlandish.

No journal should encourage publication of accusations of lying

~~~
phaemon
That's because this site is a bunch of nutters. Have a browse through the
site. Perhaps they actually have a point, but it's difficult to take seriously
when it's a crazy person trying to make it.

Anyone have a reputable link to the story?

------
leereeves
The paper:

[http://www.pnas.org/content/114/26/6722.full](http://www.pnas.org/content/114/26/6722.full)

